# Alpha Pharma Parabolan



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Has anyone used this before? Just after some feedback more than anything. Doses used, results etc. @Pscarb i have read that you really rate parabolan, did that refer to the old pharma stuff that was around or was it alpha? I believe its 76mg per 1.5ml amp.

Im fully aware results vary from person to person, just after a general idea thats all.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2013)

My training partner on this with test at moment,size and strength through the roof.apparently tho the negma stuff from the early 90s was even better.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Suprakill4 said:


> Has anyone used this before? Just after some feedback more than anything. Doses used, results etc. @Pscarb i have read that you really rate parabolan, did that refer to the old pharma stuff that was around or was it alpha? I believe its 76mg per 1.5ml amp.
> 
> Im fully aware results vary from person to person, just after a general idea thats all.


i have used both, i used the Alpha Pharma type in 2011 it was very good...


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

shotgun said:


> My training partner on this with test at moment,size and strength through the roof.apparently tho the negma stuff from the early 90s was even better.


Excellent news.  Yeah done a lot of research and it sounded amazing stuff! See no reason why it would differ in any way from the Alpha though providing its what it says on the tin.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> i have used both, i used the Alpha Pharma type in 2011 it was very good...


Excellent thanks for that mate. I believe you dosed at 2ml/2amps per week? Seems a low dose of tren (compared to what you see people banging in lately anyway).

Diet will be perfect.


----------



## Arc (Jan 17, 2013)

dose it need to be ran longer than 8 weeks?


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Has anyone used this before? Just after some feedback more than anything. Doses used, results etc. @Pscarb i have read that you really rate parabolan, did that refer to the old pharma stuff that was around or was it alpha? I believe its 76mg per 1.5ml amp.
> 
> Im fully aware results vary from person to person, just after a general idea thats all.


i just ran AP parabolan @ 4 amps a week and found them very good. also check out their tren suspension which u can switch to b4 last weeks of prep


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

greekgod said:


> i just ran AP parabolan @ 4 amps a week and found them very good. also check out their tren suspension which u can switch to b4 last weeks of prep


Excellent thanks mate. Was only going to run 2 amps a week on a bulking cycle but have used much higher dose than that previously with tren enanthate.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Arc said:


> dose it need to be ran longer than 8 weeks?


Not sure. The esther i believe is in between acetate and enanthate.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

@biglbs is a fan of this stuff


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ginger Ben said:


> @biglbs is a fan of this stuff


Nice one mate, hopefully he can comment then. Not much to be found online in terms of 'reviews'


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

This is lovely gear mate,i use it for 3 week blips,along with prop and proviron,reliable and quality consistant imo


----------



## Arc (Jan 17, 2013)

biglbs said:


> This is lovely gear mate,i use it for 3 week blips,along with prop and proviron,reliable and quality consistant imo


only 3 weeks!!

it has an ester close to ethanoate ester 7 day Half life

at what dosage did you use it


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

According to my info it has spent itself by day six,i use it for the first week and a half at 2 amps every 4 days and final jab or two just one per time,next time i will run 2 amps every 4 days for the full 2 weeks then stop ,but prop will be present for all three weeks.It works nice for me and i have two to three weeks off then repeat.Prov at 50 mg run all the time normaly if i remember..


----------



## Arc (Jan 17, 2013)

if its working for you, great

but for me i would run it longer, may be 10 weeks


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Arc said:


> if its working for you, great
> 
> but for me i would run it longer, may be 10 weeks


I use only short bursts of fast acting now as have been using gear since 23 and am 49 now,so need to watch my poor old body! :lol:


----------



## monkeez (Mar 5, 2013)

I've just finished a course of this and Test Prop.

I was running:

Mon - Prop and Para

Wed - Prop

Fri - Prop and Para

Got some really solid gains and my strength went right up.

Its good stuff mate


----------



## Trapezius Rex (Apr 24, 2013)

shotgun said:


> My training partner on this with test at moment,size and strength through the roof.apparently tho the negma stuff from the early 90s was even better.


IMHO, this stuff is as good as the Negma version. Hard to believe, though


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Trapezius Rex said:


> IMHO, this stuff is as good as the Negma version. Hard to believe, though


Agreed


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

Isn't it just tren. Or is it different?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

biglbs said:


> Agreed


Cheers bud. Exited to try it then, will be used with Sust, dosages im not sure yet. . . It will be a reound afterall


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

killah said:


> Isn't it just tren. Or is it different?


Yes which is why ive no idea why it gets names like "miracle steroid" on websites i have been doing research about it. And people saying the Negma stuff was like rocket fuel but surely its the same as any other old tren if dosed the same. . .


----------



## Trapezius Rex (Apr 24, 2013)

killah said:


> Isn't it just tren. Or is it different?


It is tren, for sure. I have no "vested interest" in any particular brand, but I believe I have very rarely, if ever, come across any UG poduct that comes even close to 100mg/ml tren ace or 200mg/ml tren e. I have no lab work to substantiate it, but..

..when you get your hands on a product that actually contains what it says on the label, you can feel the true power of trenbolone. It alters your physique like nothing else, literally.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Trapezius Rex said:


> It is tren, for sure. I have no "vested interest" in any particular brand, but I believe I have very rarely, if ever, come across any UG poduct that comes even close to 100mg/ml tren ace or 200mg/ml tren e. I have no lab work to substantiate it, but..
> 
> ..when you get your hands on a product that actually contains what it says on the label, you can feel the true power of trenbolone. It alters your physique like nothing else, literally.


Good to hear. I have never used pharma test before which just gets insane reviews and comments saying its in a completely different league to UGL test. No idea of the truth behind it, just what i read.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Trapezius Rex said:


> It is tren, for sure. I have no "vested interest" in any particular brand, but I believe I have very rarely, if ever, come across any UG poduct that comes even close to 100mg/ml tren ace or 200mg/ml tren e. I have no lab work to substantiate it, but..
> 
> ..when you get your hands on a product that actually contains what it says on the label, you can feel the true power of trenbolone. It alters your physique like nothing else, literally.


I only use Alpha Pharma gear now,imo it is as close as you could ever get to true pharamacy quality gear of old,i totaly agree.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Oh yes and what is a pip?Never had one with Ap!


----------



## monkeez (Mar 5, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Oh yes and what is a pip?Never had one with Ap!


Same here.

With the AP Parabolan i had no sides or PIP at all.

Cool clear head all the time:cool:


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

Why don't alpha pharma use vials too amps a pain.


----------



## imabigguy (Oct 4, 2011)

I used 3 amps a week hard to believe it was only 225mg of tren it blew any other lab out of the water it is just so expensive and so much oil 1.5ml for 76.5mg i think i did 3x1.5ml amps into 2x2.5ml syringes and split it into mod/wed injections can't go wrong imo (referring to AP mumbai haven't tried the other one).


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

killah said:


> Why don't alpha pharma use vials too amps a pain.


Tbh it is healthier and more old school,especialy when the quality is so good


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2013)

Alpha would be all I'd use if I could get it at a reasonable price, sadly my sources charge an arm an a leg


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Alpha would be all I'd use if I could get it at a reasonable price, sadly my sources charge an arm an a leg


Do you not find that you can use far less,controling the cost somewhat buddy?


----------



## dentylad (Nov 19, 2011)

Lad I occasionally train with used parabolan once and has kept most his mass ever since. Shame he was a grade A bellend who ran it alone and never done a pct. Took him 6 month to get up and running downstairs again, pleb! Taken with test this stuff is astonishing!


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Do you not find that you can use far less,controling the cost somewhat buddy?


It's what I'm going to have to do, only used there orals and they aren't so badly priced compared to there oils.

I've always had good intentions to try the oils but the bright lights of cheap high concentrated blends have tempted me away.

Sick of wasting my money, so I'm going to take the plunge with alpha 

Keep it sample and nail diet and I could become an advocate of Ap.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Spawn of Haney said:


> It's what I'm going to have to do, only used there orals and they aren't so badly priced compared to there oils.
> 
> I've always had good intentions to try the oils but the bright lights of cheap high concentrated blends have tempted me away.
> 
> ...


Welcome in ,i am for sure:thumb:


----------



## josh__21 (Jun 24, 2010)

How was peoples gains on this stuff and when did you start to notice them.

Am 2 weeks into my first time using tren and feel a bit more full and sweat a bit more but nothing major yet.

Just wanting to know experiences with alpha pharma parbolin


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

josh__21 said:


> How was peoples gains on this stuff and when did you start to notice them.
> 
> Am 2 weeks into my first time using tren and feel a bit more full and sweat a bit more but nothing major yet.
> 
> Just wanting to know experiences with alpha pharma parbolin


I have just lost 60lb on it,kept mass,feel great and love it..


----------



## tom42021 (Jan 19, 2012)

so is this alpha pharma parabolan stronger than tren ace ?

if your using the same doses ?


----------



## josh__21 (Jun 24, 2010)

What dosage did you run? And how long was your cycle.

Am using 1.5ml 3 days a week along with 500mg sus.

What you start to notice changes in your body.

Well done on loosing 60lbs


----------



## sweed (Apr 11, 2014)

biglbs said:


> I have just lost 60lb on it,kept mass,feel great and love it..


Hi

You say you lost 60 lbs on this ? what body fat did u have Before starting this cycle ?

And how did your cycle look like ?

thanx


----------



## Grosey (Feb 15, 2012)

Using it currently, 1.5 weeks in at 3 amps a week. Strength is definitely up, no dramatic body comp changes yet.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

sweed said:


> Hi
> 
> You say you lost 60 lbs on this ? what body fat did u have Before starting this cycle ?
> 
> ...


After pic 1 before pic2

Over 18 months 3 on 2 off Parabolan e3d x 2,prop e2d ,prov daily,no other orals,part of time on Peps.This pic was 6 months ago,have a peep in my journal


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

I found these good for size at 3 amps a week. Strength has increased slightly but not as much as previous cycles


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

biglbs said:


> View attachment 153684
> View attachment 153685
> After pic 1 before pic2
> 
> Over 18 months 3 on 2 off Parabolan e3d x 2,prop e2d ,prov daily,no other orals,part of time on Peps.This pic was 6 months ago,have a peep in my journal


You added the prov at the beginning mate, what was it helping with, at what dose?


----------



## sweed (Apr 11, 2014)

Jas said:


> You added the prov at the beginning mate, what was it helping with, at what dose?


Hi

Thats awesome.. great pics..

Since i am same age as you i am more interested in your story and experiences than the 20 year old youngsters..No offence guys..

Did you not have any negative side effects from your cycle (s) while having higher body fat ??

lots of people say not to use anything if you are over 16% bf ?

do you know your bf Before u started the cycle ?


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Just added in my cycle for last few weeks seen a difference since adding.


----------



## Grosey (Feb 15, 2012)

When have people started seeing body composition changes on this? More vascular/leaning out?


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Grosey said:


> When have people started seeing body composition changes on this? More vascular/leaning out?


I noticed a difference within a few days of adding it like muscle hardness and some extra vascularity as well, iv had night sweats since the second day which is unusual for me it's normally longer than that

Its good stuff, im toying with the idea of moving up to 4 amps PW


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Alpha would be all I'd use if I could get it at a reasonable price, sadly my sources charge an arm an a leg


Same here for a ugl pretending its pharma the prices are ridiculous, they actually cost you more then real pharma.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> Same here for a ugl pretending its pharma the prices are ridiculous, they actually cost you more then real pharma.


I would rather pay the extra , I don't see a huge difference some items are more expensive granted in particular the para but the tests aren't far away.

I was sceptical of alpha but wednos has turned my head towards them, iv used a lot of excellent genuine pharma in the past , there's some cheap pharma and expensive it depends what country it's from.


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

alpha pharma isnt 'too' expensive my source charges maybe £5 more than UGL

the primo is expensive but that's a good sign as there is no such thing as cheap primo

anavar is fairly expensive too

but alpha pharma is spot on


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

lukeyybrown1 said:


> alpha pharma isnt 'too' expensive my source charges maybe £5 more than UGL
> 
> the primo is expensive but that's a good sign as there is no such thing as cheap primo
> 
> ...


You cant mention price of gear on the forum.


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

I said 5 pound more that isn't a price


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

lukeyybrown1 said:


> I said 5 pound more that isn't a price


Anyway I get real pharma cheaper then alpha. So guess i'm just lucky then.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

& Yes primo & anavar is never cheap thats why idon't touch ugl primo or anavar, anavar ugl sell is mostly Winny or anavar with mostly Winny filler.


----------



## monkeez (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm 6 weeks into a 600mg Test E and 152mg (2 amps) of Para a week.

I've just upped my Para to 3 amps a week and going to see how that goes.


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

infernal0988 said:


> Anyway I get real pharma cheaper then alpha. So guess i'm just lucky then.


You are right actually real pharma such as bayer schering and organon is around the same prices if you can source it


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Alpha . Over rated , tabs don't work so people say ,

Used there tren and test and no better than the few ugl that are out there ,


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

lukeyybrown1 said:


> You are right actually real pharma such as bayer schering and organon is around the same prices if you can source it


I happen to have an amazing & extremly reputable source, so I can pretty much source anything.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

don1 said:


> Alpha . Over rated , tabs don't work so people say ,
> 
> Used there tren and test and no better than the few ugl that are out there ,


There the only lab come out of wednos with any credibility on everything iv seen to date , not contaminated with some other sort of gear and having what it's suppose to have in it.


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Dead lee said:


> There the only lab come out of wednos with any credibility on everything iv seen to date , not contaminated with some other sort of gear and having what it's suppose to have in it.


Not true mate loads of labs coming up clean, and some with slight contamination of other gear ! Not real a big deal is it


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

monkeez said:


> I'm 6 weeks into a 600mg Test E and 152mg (2 amps) of Para a week.
> 
> I've just upped my Para to 3 amps a week and going to see how that goes.


is the test AP alo mate ? and what's your thought's so far ? just looking around at the min im swaying from AP . wild cat or rohm . all this pharma gear is either fake or copys . so thinking best to go with a good ugl .


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

don1 said:


> Not true mate loads of labs coming up clean, and some with slight contamination of other gear ! Not real a big deal is it


Maybe not to you .. I like to know what I'm taking is what it's suppose to be as best I can and when money allows.


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

monkeez said:


> I'm 6 weeks into a 600mg Test E and 152mg (2 amps) of Para a week.
> 
> I've just upped my Para to 3 amps a week and going to see how that goes.


is the test AP also mate ? and what's your thought's so far ? just looking around at the min im thinking either from AP . wild cat or rohm . all this pharma gear is either fake or copy's . so thinking best to go with a good ugl .


----------



## monkeez (Mar 5, 2013)

micky12 said:


> is the test AP alo mate ? and what's your thought's so far ? just looking around at the min im swaying from AP . wild cat or rohm . all this pharma gear is either fake or copys . so thinking best to go with a good ugl .


no mate it's Cambridge Research...going well but i'm also cutting aswell

i ran AP Test E and AP Para last year with good results also


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

monkeez said:


> no mate it's Cambridge Research...going well but i'm also cutting aswell
> 
> i ran AP Test E and AP Para last year with good results also


ah right . well thank's it's good to know the AP test % para are gtg . as that is the next cycle i am thinking of trying . cheer's mate


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Dead lee said:


> Maybe not to you .. I like to know what I'm taking is what it's suppose to be as best I can and when money allows.


Yep each to the own !!


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Dead lee said:


> Maybe not to you .. I like to know what I'm taking is what it's suppose to be as best I can and when money allows.


I'm finding it spot on! So are a lot of local competitors , but each person different.


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

Would 153g of Tren hex (Alpha Pharma's) a week be enough for gains while eating at maintenance or is that too low of a dose?


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Nara said:


> Would 153g of Tren hex (Alpha Pharma's) a week be enough for gains while eating at maintenance or is that too low of a dose?


2 -3 amps is stated in the leaflet , im using 3 amps strength is up 110kg behind the neck shoulder press this morning for 7 reps, 1 rep off PB for me and im hovering around maintenance.


----------



## mrproc (Oct 26, 2013)

Dead lee said:


> 2 -3 amps is stated in the leaflet , im using 3 amps strength is up 110kg behind the neck shoulder press this morning for 7 reps, 1 rep off PB for me and im hovering around maintenance.


Would running two amps of alpha parabolon a week be worthwhile running alongside 125 mg of test a week? Was thinking of this for cutting and keeping tren sides down with the low test.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

mrproc said:


> Would running two amps of alpha parabolon a week be worthwhile running alongside 125 mg of test a week? Was thinking of this for cutting and keeping tren sides down with the low test.


For a cut yeah it will be fine , i do think when going low test the tren should be higher than you would normally use to fill the test void


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Isis para is strong,even at .5 mil 2x a week and a hard diet,great recomp

Strength and vascularity,sides are harsh though.


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

Dead lee said:


> 2 -3 amps is stated in the leaflet , im using 3 amps strength is up 110kg behind the neck shoulder press this morning for 7 reps, 1 rep off PB for me and im hovering around maintenance.


Yeah that would be 2 amps a week.


----------

